

Ask HN: How do you startup a space company? - 32faction

With most of YC&#x27;s startups, they utililze intensive coding which you can do for virtually $0, whereas with a space startup like SpaceX, and more recently Firefly Space Systems, they have launch vehicles which you can&#x27;t exactly make out of parts from Home Depot.
======
pyrrhotech
Notice that Elon Musk sold PayPal for 1.3 billion before venturing into
SpaceX. A space company shouldn't be your first startup

------
sirbetsalot
have vast amounts of cash and friends in the monied circles.

